# Tägliche Einladung von "Alex" zur Fahrprüfung: fahrschulpruefung-invitation.net



## Strietzl (19 August 2008)

Ich erhalte zur Zeit täglich eine Spam- Mail von einem gewissen "Alex", der mich zur Führerscheinprüfung auf eine dubiose Seite locken will. Diese landet zwar automatisch in meinem Junk- Ordner, heute wollte ich mir aber trotzdem mal ansehen, was sich dahinter verbirgt.

Hier der Link aus der Mail:

ht*p://fahrschulpruefung-invitation.net/?i=14932&o=2224993 
Bestehen Sie die Führerscheinprüfung, oder fallen Sie durch? 

Nach dem Anklicken des Links, kommt man auf eine Seite mit einem Button "Ich möchte den Führerscheintest starten".

Ganz unten auf der Seite, steht dann wieder die Belehrung, daß man sofort nach anklicken des Buttons einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hätte und wird auf die gespeicherte IP- Adresse hingewiesen, die auch dort aufgeführt ist und welche dann ggf. für rechtliche Schritte verwendet werden soll. Die einmalige Nutzungsgebühr beträgt 98€

Ich hab natürlich nicht draufgeklickt, das ist wieder so eine Lockmasche, in der Hoffnung, daß die geköderten Leute, ohne die Seite komplett durchzulesen, auf den Button klicken und dann mit Mahnungen und Inkassodrohungen bombardiert werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 August 2008)

*AW: Tägliche Einladung von "Alex" zur Fahrprüfung: fahrschulpruefung-invitation.net*

mal wieder unter der  Fakeadresse in UK registriert


> [owner-c] [owner-c] org: DHMS Domain and Management Service Ltd.
> [owner-c] address: Omega 4 No. 116
> [owner-c] address: 6 Roach Road


und was im "Impressum"  verkauft wird,  ist genau so ein  Fake


> NOM New Online Media Ltd.
> The Picasso Building
> Caldervale Road
> Wakefield WF1 5PF
> United Kingdom


----------



## TimTaylor (22 August 2008)

*AW: Tägliche Einladung von "Alex" zur Fahrprüfung: fahrschulpruefung-invitation.net*

JUHUUU, endlich habe ich auch ne Einladung bekommen.
Vielleicht sollte ich den mal Mitteilen, das ich vor einigen Tagen mit
Null Fehlern betanden habe. :sun:



> Absender 	Einladungskomitee <Komitee(at)Fahrpruefung-Absolvieren.com>
> Empfänger 	xxxxxx17de18(at)messagebeamer.com
> Datum 	gesendet am 22.08.2008 05:47:05 Uhr, empfangen am 22.08.2008 05:47:10 Uhr
> Betreff 	PersÃ¶nliche Einladung zur FahrprÃ¼fung
> ...



ich frage mich, wie die an diese Mail Adresse von mir gekommen sind.
die benutze ich nie. das ist die grund-Adresse. ich benutze nur Aliasse.
aber naja, dafür gibt es ja den Spam-Ordner


----------

